# good bred working dogs



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

I live in Pa.Im looking for a kennel up here that has game/working dog/pups can anyone help me


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What kind of working dog are you looking for? Hog dogs or something else?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what are you going to be using the dog for?


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there,
You are asking a very tough question. There is not one kennel breeding true gamebred dogs that works them, other than maybe a few weightpull kennels. There is a line of UKC rednose dogs that goes back to martins ceaser/tufftown, that are all pit bull lines that have multi-titled working dogs. They are great dogs, but I would not consider them gamebred. Most of the successful working dogs, I have seen, are either show bred, pet bred or pitterstaffs. By working I am talking about titles in obedience, schutzhund, ect. Now there have been a handful of gamedogs that have had working titles, but no kennels actaully concentrating on it. IMO>


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

good dogs are were you find them.


----------

